# Keep my terms or swap to laws?



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm debating between keeping my terms(maybe upgrading the rears for the wides) or swapping for a set of basically new 31 s/w laws. - I had wanted to sell the terms and put the bike on the OL2's, but the best offer I've had is a trade straight across for the laws. 

I'm a 90-95% mud rider, 5-10% trail. - I would think the laws would suit me better, but I've heard mixed things about the 31 laws due to the lug spacing. 

What's y'alls thoughts? 

Thanks,
- Jp


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

laws FTW, you do mud and water, there is no chance the terms can compete. especially if yalls area is similar to ours and its alot of kinda sandy mud/creeks.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've ridden terms twice and loved how they ride and was impressed with the performance....but i'd NEVER get rid of my laws for terms. I've had laws of all sizes and actually got rid of 29.5s to get my 31s and I don't have any complaints about them at all. The lug spacing makes little difference for how they pull...nothing a little blip of the throttle won't take care of. I'd go for it in a heartbeat.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking as well, thanks guys. - Really wish I could swing the OL2's, but no solid cash offers to buy my terms outright for me to be able to buy them. This trade deal seems to make the most sense.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Thats the same trade I made and I say do it. 

I liked the Terminators for what I was doing with my Brute at the time, but once I got my RZR the Brute became a mud bike only. The Terms seem to climb a bit better and are better on trails but the Outlaws pull better in the mud. Also every now and then I like to open the Brute up and the Terms walked really bad once I got over 30mph. The Laws dont. The 31s actually ride almost as good as the Terms and they definitely turn easier.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

:lawz:


----------

